# Magic Detail • Porsche 911 Carrera • Correction Detail • Mitchellk & King 'Phillip'



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

*Magic Detail • Porsche 911 Carrera • Correction Detail • Mitchellk & King 'Phillip'*

Hey guys and girls,

Sorry I've not had much time for write-ups on here of late, things have been a bit hectic and I've stopped processing pictures of most work I do because I don't fancy spending several hours a night trying to catch up!! :thumb:

Here we have a Porsche 911 which appears to have been in a rally at some point!! I certainly had my work cut out with this one, but it was fun, as it's not often you see a car like this so dirty! :buffer:











So I started on the lower 1/3rd of the car with Mitchell & King's 'Citron' citrus based degreaser to remove as much of the stubborn dirt as possible as it was heavily caked on as you can see!



The car was then snow foamed and fabric roof cleaned with a nail brush and 303's Fabric Roof Cleaner..





The wheels were taken care of using Mitchell & King 'Rim' which is a twin-action cleaner and iron remover - however as you can see, and is often the case with 2-in-1's, a shot of Iron X on what appeared to be a 'clean' wheel still saw some iron removal..



Not pictured was the car being treated to a luxury ph neutral two bucket wash and also tar removal, iron fallout removal and claying to ensure all surface contamination was eliminated prior to inspection and polishing of the paintwork. Once inside the unit the damage was checked and paint thickness measurements taken and recorded..











So as you can see, very swirly!! Not much in the way of RDS though, which was fortunate. The car was booked in for correction, so as a minimum this would be two stages, but typically three (as in this case). The following shots are all after the first stage which was a combination of Rupes LHR15ES and Scholl S3 on a Flexipads Microfibre.























I didn't seem to take many post refinement shots, but here are a few to show how the finish is sharpened up, with a lot more clarity after removing some ever so faint microfiber pad micro-marring.





This was natural sunlight entering via a skylight btw..



Small tub of Mitchell & King 'Philip' was the order of the day for some protection!









Tyres were dressed with Zaino Z16. roof sealed using Nanolex Textile Sealant, and alloys with Swissvax Autobahn! Apologies for the smoke in the background which spoilt the finished pics - unfortunately a car was started up in the store which hadn't been run for a while and that was what it created! 

















That's all folks! If you have any questions or comments please feel free to leave them below and I will get back to you asap.

Don't forget to check out my Facebook too, as there's usually plenty happening and some more Porkers coming up, including a special one! :wave:

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## dry664 (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great! Basalt black? How hard is that Porsche paint compared to others? Cheers.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed, well done.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Now that's some serious gloss! The smoke makes for some real nice moody shots!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice car and nice gloss :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

super glossy at the final pics...M&K products are awesome


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for your comments.



dry664 said:


> Looks great! Basalt black? How hard is that Porsche paint compared to others? Cheers.


Basalt Black indeed. The paintwork on Porsches tends to be quite hard, and strangely it can be sticky. I had no such problems with the Rupes and microfibre though, the finish it left made for easy work when it came to the refining stages 



luke w said:


> Now that's some serious gloss! The smoke makes for some real nice moody shots!


Cheers - I thought the smoke ruined them, but if you like them then great!


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice shine and reflection.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning job!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Back to its former glory :buffer: Great results :thumb:


----------

